# TT/S Colours - what have you got?



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

Just ordered a TTS Roadster, i selected Ibis White and Express red leather but i have time to reconsider if i want to change. I am getting cold feet and maybe will change to black leather interior. I want to remain 'mainstream' as I don't want auto give the dealer the chance to knock the price down come trade in as it isn't a 'sellable/desireable' combination.

So, what has everyone else got and what looks best on the TT/TTS - accepting that colour is a very personal choice of course.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Personally I think floret silver is awesome on the mk3. Hence I chose that colour. I have not seen a single mk3 TT in that colour, that's in 20,000 miles of driving and a year of ownership. They must be out there, but even the Dealer told me that they sold very few TT's in that colour and after seeing mine, the next demo they ordered was in Floret. LOL.
I see a lot of white TT's, which look OK, but white IMO suited the mk2 much more than it does the mk3. Greys look very good on the mk3 and yellow is quite common on the TTS, see a fair few on my travels and that colour does look good if you can handle it. Red I think is OK, but dark blues and blacks I don't think do the lines of the car much justice. If you want to really stand out and spend the £2500 extra, Miami Blue is stunning and Solar Orange also looks great on the mk3. Once the order book for the RS finally opens, I am seriously considering Miami Blue for my TT RS. Thing is, everyone will have a different opinion and all that really should matter, is your own


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ibis white is a gear colour on the TT MK3 and go for the red leather.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Buying a car in a colour that the next owner may prefer seems very strange to me.  :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Ara Blue on a Black Edition TTS for me


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

jhoneyman said:


> Ara Blue on a Black Edition TTS for me


Ara is a really great looking colour, but I am loathed to pay the additional £775!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Ara blue is standard on the tech version.

Also Glacier white is a more stunning white.

I find talking about colours a waste of time as it's personal taste.

But you did ask. So in no order as I like all the same amount.
Tango Red/Ara Blue/Nano Grey/Glacier white.

Seats, red is a marmite colour, love or hate them! 
Grey is different and with quartz lacquer silver trim finishes them off. I love mine. But all personal taste.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Nyxx said:


> Ara blue is standard on the tech version.
> 
> Also Glacier white is a more stunning white.
> 
> ...


I looked at a car that had the black leather interior with the silver quartz lacquer trim on Saturday. I thought it looked great as it adds a really nice contrast to the cabin. Your grey interior looks fantastic!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Color is such a personal thing, but I went sepang, had it before and no doubt will have it again. Also have a white R8+ and a Daytona new S5.

I wouldn't touch black, I just don't think the TT works in in it and after my other R8 I hated the maintenance. The primer grey is also a no for me.

I like a lot of the exclusive colours, but not willing to pay!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Dino_Donis said:


> Your grey interior looks fantastic!


Thankyou


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

White with red leather? That'll do just fine


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've went similar to Nyxx - Tango red but with Rock grey leather, which is a bit lighter.
Not a common choice so probably not everyone's cup of tea but I love it ....


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Isn't this thread just a repeat of show us your mk3? :?


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

Probably is a repeat of "show us your mark 3" apologies, but it is a little more personal and good to know peoples reasons!

Considered responses and other inputs; black is too high maintenance, greys look a little bland on the TT in my opinion ( I've had a Daytona A6 and I love the colour), yellow no way, blue - love the Ara but not paying another £775, red nice , but with blue and red I don't think express red interior goes.

So white it is (remains). Just a judgement as to whether to pay the extra for Glacier over Ibis. Is the difference really noticeable?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Glacier white really pops when the sun hits it. Nice pearl sparkle.

@ZephyR2
Just the light in photo, mine is Rock grey also. Yes like you I love the colour.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nyxx said:


> Glacier white really pops when the sun hits it. Nice pearl sparkle.
> 
> @ZephyR2
> Just the light in photo, mine is Rock grey also. Yes like you I love the colour.


I thought it was Rotor grey in the S-line and TTS models and Rock grey in the Sport, which is lighter - God knows I went looking at enough TTs before I made my mind up.  They look the same on the config pics.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Daytona with the red interior for me. Might go for vegas yellow next time though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

steamcake said:


> Daytona with the red interior for me. Might go for vegas yellow next time though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the exact combination I wanted to get for my TTS. But because I am buying on PCP, and the black edition gets you a better residual value, I went with Glacier White. I feel if you have daytona grey, you need the chrome grills, aluminum mirrors...and I think it looks great with those wheels. But with the black edition, I wanted to create the contrast another way, by using Glacier White, red leather and red calipers. I would have liked those 20" wheels, but really don't like the 20" option with the black edition, so went for the titanium matt 19" ones.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> > Glacier white really pops when the sun hits it. Nice pearl sparkle.
> ...


Sorry your right its Rotor in mine not Rock. :roll:


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

steamcake said:


> Daytona with the red interior for me. Might go for vegas yellow next time though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the Vegus Yellow 20" Spokes/red callipers and privacy windows used only because of the price (4 months old 8k mileage £32k) it looks amazing, the admiration I get from all and sundry has been very unexpected I tell them it's Lambo Yellow, go for it you won't regret it but a word of warning as I have said previously it's not a colour if you spend much time in lay-bys with loose women!!.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Nano grey black edition for me,gives the car a fighter jet look hence why my plate is F18 TTS,I think nano grey is one of those colours that in pictures looks nothing like it actually looks in real life and it changes colour with weather conditions from looking flat grey in cloudy weather to sparkling and really light in the sun,it wouldn't work on a normal car I don't think but on a 2 seater convertible sports car it works,it really works! And although I'm biased if you ask me it's one of the best colours available


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

Not wishing to offend the Daytona owners but it just seems that every new Audi you see is Daytona, mostly S-line A4s. Or maybe it's just that every Manager at work has one? :?: IMO Black is actually ok to keep clean, if you're not doing mileage on the motorway and it's a great overly regular workout! Great for us FBs!


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

To be fair Daytona does look very smart


----------



## richarnold (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't disagree! And with the red leather etc..... Just sayin'!


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Really love the Sepang Blue. Superb depth of colour that just pops in any weather condition. Especially when so many cars these days are white, grey or black.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

If I was buying a TTS I'd have gone either Ara Blue, Vegas Yellow or Solar orange. But I'm getting an S Line and I wasn't going to pay £2400 for paint 

I'm actually not a fan of black, white or grey, I much prefer 'colour' colours. I was looking at used TT's before I decided to order new and they were mostly white. I remember thinking 'why are they all white? I don't want white'. Then I ended up ordering Ibis white


----------



## Tatiana (May 2, 2017)

Daytona grey TT Roadster S Line with black roof and black alcantara/leather with rock grey stitching. Collect it this Sat, too excited!!!


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Tatiana said:


> Daytona grey TT Roadster S Line with black roof and black alcantara/leather with rock grey stitching. Collect it this Sat, too excited!!!


Snap  but I have the full leather. Received mine on 5th May - absolutely beautiful- I'm sure that you will love it!!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

My TTS is the unusual Nano grey which takes on many hues in different lights. I love it but I know some prefer other colours. It's all down to personal opinion.

I often see a white one which does look great, as does the red, the blue in fact I've never seen one I think yuk!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Daytona TTS with the standard alloys


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

moro anis said:


> My TTS is the unusual Nano grey which takes on many hues in different lights. I love it but I know some prefer other colours. It's all down to personal opinion.
> 
> I often see a white one which does look great, as does the red, the blue in fact I've never seen one I think yuk!


You know I'm on your side on this one moro, we are like the nano Grey ambassadors :lol:


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

TTpete said:


> Just ordered a TTS Roadster, i selected Ibis White and Express red leather but i have time to reconsider if i want to change. I am getting cold feet and maybe will change to black leather interior. I want to remain 'mainstream' as I don't want auto give the dealer the chance to knock the price down come trade in as it isn't a 'sellable/desireable' combination.
> 
> So, what has everyone else got and what looks best on the TT/TTS - accepting that colour is a very personal choice of course.


Daytona Grey with extended red leather. I love the interior and wouldnt change that given my time again.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

moro anis said:


> My TTS is the unusual Nano grey which takes on many hues in different lights. I love it but I know some prefer other colours. It's all down to personal opinion.
> 
> I often see a white one which does look great, as does the red, the blue in fact I've never seen one I think yuk!


Stunning, very happy for you, love Nano Grey and 20" Y's :wink:


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)

Ara blue - Black Edition


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thank you Ambasador Reasty and for your comments Nyxx


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I think Sepang or Ara Blue would look great on a roadster. However, I have Glacier White with the red leather seats and think it looks superb. I have a Coupoe but think it will work well in the Roadster. Personally I wouldn't go for extended leather in red as I think its a bit too much but I agree that its down to personal taste!!


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

Ara blue just looks lovely!

Can someone with a Glacier White Roadster please post some pictures .

Thanks!


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Daytona with red leather. Looks beautiful when clean; difficult to keep clean!


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

I think Ive made my mind up for my TTS Roadster, having trawled through pages and pages of TT Mk3s on here! There are a couple of members cars which have just 'sold' me the combo I want.....

Daytona Grey and Express Red Leather.

I've had an A6 before in Daytona, I love the colour, wasn't convinced it was right for the TT/TTS but I really think it works, and red leather will be awesome.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

TTpete said:


> I think Ive made my mind up for my TTS Roadster, having trawled through pages and pages of TT Mk3s on here! There are a couple of members cars which have just 'sold' me the combo I want.....
> 
> Daytona Grey and Express Red Leather.
> 
> I've had an A6 before in Daytona, I love the colour, wasn't convinced it was right for the TT/TTS but I really think it works, and red leather will be awesome.


Are you selecting the extended red leather? I'd recommend it. Also worth going for the red calipers too.


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

skdotcom said:


> TTpete said:
> 
> 
> > I think Ive made my mind up for my TTS Roadster, having trawled through pages and pages of TT Mk3s on here! There are a couple of members cars which have just 'sold' me the combo I want.....
> ...


Your car and the pictures you posted swayed me skdotcom.

I have considered extended leather, £100 I thInk, but not the red caliperes. I need to try and keep a lid on the costs as I've already gone over my original budget.

Does the aluminium petrol cap cover come as standard or is this an option?

Doe Audi specify 99RON petrol for the TTS or will it happily run on 97?


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

JUST GROW A PAIR :lol:









The most photographed car I have ever owned and I have had some very exotic wheels


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

Pugliese said:


> JUST GROW A PAIR :
> 
> The most photographed car I have ever owned and I have had some very exotic wheels


Nope, I haven't got any! It does look nice but simply not brave enough!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sepang Blue. Love it , get loads of positive comments about it.










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Reasty said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > My TTS is the unusual Nano grey which takes on many hues in different lights. I love it but I know some prefer other colours. It's all down to personal opinion.
> ...


Nano Grey for me too - with the red leather


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I saw a mk3 TTS in Samoa Orange at the weekend - looked fantastic without shouting about it, which is how I view colours like Vegas Yellow. I did come close to ordering my TTS in that colour, but the heart was over ruled by the mind. Having owned a yellow car before (Boxster S), I doubt I would again - it just stands out too much and on a humble TT? Nah. On an R8, absolutely yes. But hey, Vegas Yellow is a very common colour for the TTS down my way. I see more in that colour than I do any other, which makes me completely wrong I suppose :lol:


----------

